# The Importance of Responsibly Sourced Ingredients in Pet Food



## Petguide.com (May 6, 2013)

​


> The ingredients found in your pet's dog food are essential to his health and wellness. Here's why you should look for responsibly sourced ingredients.
> 
> You already know that feeding your dog or cat a high quality food is essential. That's why you check labels for whole food ingredients (no byproducts for your best friend!).
> 
> But did you know that how your pet's food was raised and grown plays an equally important role when it comes to health and wellness, and that responsibly sourced ingredients could boost the quality of your furry friend's food as well?


Read more about The Importance of Responsibly Sourced Ingredients in Pet Food at PetGuide.com.


----------

